# Bikeklamotten Lidl



## AntaresH (7. August 2008)

Hallo

werde heute mal in der Mittagspause zum Lidl laufen und mir mal die Bikeklamotten anschauen...vorallem gehts mir da um die lange Hose und um die Jacke...bin mal gespannt wie die aussschauen und wie die Qualität ist....

falls jemand schon war, kann er ja mal berichten!


----------



## Apa (7. August 2008)

hi,
ich bin heut extra um 8 aufgestanden eieieiei...
die lange hose kannst meiner meinung nach vergessen, trikot is auch ned so 100% das wahre, die brille sieht ziemlich beknackt aus und die pumpe muss ich nachher mal testen ob die was taugt.
ich bin relativ enttäuscht, ich weiss es sind keine marken produkte aber diesmal find ich die qualität ziemlich miserabel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AntaresH (7. August 2008)

Hallo

also ich habe mir die Hose und die Jacke gekauft...bevor ich was negatives über die Qualität sage, werde ich die Hose und Jacke erstmal ausgiebig testen...und zurück bringen kann ich sie ja immer noch..


----------



## thenktor (7. August 2008)

Also ich hab mir gerade eben ein Langarmshirt und die Handschuhe geholt. Bei dem Preis kann man denk ich nicht meckern.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (7. August 2008)

Ich hab mir Handschuhe und die Satteltasche geholt.

Von der Kleidung kann ich nur abraten. Meine Freundin hat die Jacke anprobiert und beim vorsichtigen Öffnen hat sich erst der Reißverschluss total verklemmt und dann ist auch noch die Hälfte davon abgerissen 
Da war die vor ca. 1 Jahr dort angebotene Kleidung irgendwie bessere Qualität, wenn auch ein paar Euros teurer.


----------



## hexxagon (7. August 2008)

Habe mir auch die lange Hose angeschaut, hat mich aber nicht überzeugt. Die anderen Sachen war uninteressant für mich, daher kann ich nichts dazu sagen.


----------



## Jobal (7. August 2008)

wie ist die Weste? Ist der Rücken komplett aus Netzmaterial o. durchgehend?

Danke u. Gruß

Jobal


----------



## phiju (7. August 2008)

Die lange Hose ist top!!!!


----------



## goorke (7. August 2008)

Jobal schrieb:


> wie ist die Weste? Ist der Rücken komplett aus Netzmaterial o. durchgehend?
> 
> Danke u. Gruß
> 
> Jobal




halb halb. An der Schulter Netzmaterial. Macht nen ordentlichen Eindruck


----------



## buheitel (7. August 2008)

für die paar Euros sind die Sachen echt nicht schlecht. Hab mir mal das vooe Programm hier hingelegt. Weste und Jacke sind schon mal ok. Hose und Trikots gibts natürlich bessere, aber bei dem Preis ......


----------



## purestrain (7. August 2008)

Hi,

Haben heute auch das ein oder andere geholt. Pumpe ueberzeugt mich nun nicht wirklich; Montageständer dagegen schon. Shirt OK.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (7. August 2008)

Mit den Rad Sachen vom Lidl war ich noch zufrieden, weder Trikot, noch Hose geschweige die Schuhe, nichts sitzt an mir.

Ich "muß" wieder auf das Angebot bei Aldi warten


----------



## The Body (7. August 2008)

purestrain schrieb:


> Pumpe ueberzeugt mich nun nicht wirklich; Montageständer dagegen schon.


Hm, grad der sah mir zumindest auf dem Foto nicht so dolle aus.
Vielleicht bin ich aber durch die schweren Gusseisernen verwöhnt.

Helme waren natürlich alle weg kurz vor 2000 Uhr.


----------



## Masberg (7. August 2008)

Die lange Hose ist ganz okay. Fürn Winter als erste Schicht unter ner leichten langen Hose verstecken.


----------



## Jobal (8. August 2008)

goorke schrieb:


> halb halb. An der Schulter Netzmaterial. Macht nen ordentlichen Eindruck



Merci, ich schaue sie mir heute mal an.

Ciao Jobal


----------



## Bernhard3 (8. August 2008)

Hallo
Habe mir den Montageständer geholt 
Ruck zuck aufgebaut, fürs Bike saubermachen, Schaltung einstellen 
MfG Bernhard


----------



## Mazzze (8. August 2008)

Habe mir heut die Hose gekauft!

Für 10 mit Sitzpolster kann man da echt nichts sagen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chicane (8. August 2008)

Hab mir heute die Jacke gekauft, ich denke für 10 Euro kann man nicht meckern. Unter dem Wasserhahn scheint sie jedenfalls dicht zu sein  Am Wochenende dann mal richtig testen.

Gruß


----------



## loefchen (9. August 2008)

Was sagt man denn zu dem Helm? Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir einen Zweithelm als alternative zur Dirtschale in leichtem Gelände zuzulegen, und so schlecht darf er ja auch nicht sein oder?


----------



## astral67 (9. August 2008)

Ich hab mir beim Lidl den Montageständer und den Computer geholt. 

Der Montageständer ist schnell aufgebaut, aber mit Bike drauf ziemlich schwabbelig. Ich denke, die Tretlageraufnahme werde ich mal mit der Zeit verstärken müssen.

Der Computer macht nen guten Eindruck. Hab heute mal alles "trocken" gecheckt. Werds gleich morgen mal in der Praxis testen. Aber für unter 30,- Euro ist das Teil sicher nicht schlecht. Was das alles kann ist sagenhaft. Sogar Bike1 und Bike2 lässt sich konfigurieren. Fehlt nur noch der 2. Sender und Lenkerhalter....und bei mir ein 2. Bike 

Heute Mittag kann ich sicher mehr zum Computer schreiben.


----------



## loefchen (9. August 2008)

Zum Computer: Ich hatte bei Penny mal für EUR 5,- nen Computer gekauft mit allem drum und dran, Trittfrequenzsensor und Beleuchtung inklusive...Also warum sollte der Lidl nicht taugen, wa? xD


----------



## astral67 (9. August 2008)

Weil ich noch nie einen beim Discounter mit Herzfrequenz- (Min/Max/Aktuell) und Höhenmessung (akt. Höhe/ges. Bergauf/ges. Bergab) gesehen habe. Temperaturmessung (Min/Max/Aktuell), Stoppuhr mit Automatikfunktion (Zeit/Strecke) sowie einstellbarer Serviceintervall fürs Bike sind auch noch mit dabei. Die (vom Funktionsumfang) vergleichbaren der bekannten Marken kosten ungefähr ab dem gut Doppelten bis Dreifachen.

Ich hatte auch schon preiswerte von Tschibo und Aldi. Klar haben die auch funktioniert. Das wollte ich damit auch nicht in Frage stellen.

Wichtig für mich ist die Praxistauglichkeit. Bleibt der Brustgurt dort, wo er sein soll? Ist die Höhenmessung nachvollziehbar und halbwegs genau oder driftet sie irgendwann ab? Luftdruckmessung (was ich mal annehme) ist doch ungenauer als GPS. Sollte aber während einer Tour hinreichend stabil und genau sein.

Das will ich heute einfach mal checken.


----------



## Ghostwheel (9. August 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> Was sagt man denn zu dem Helm? Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir einen Zweithelm als alternative zur Dirtschale in leichtem Gelände zuzulegen, und so schlecht darf er ja auch nicht sein oder?



Ohne den aktuellen Helm gesehen zu haben, aber die Discounterhelme sind gewöhnlich baugleich mit Markenmodellen. Ich habe als Zweithelm den Lidlhelm von Frühjahr, der ist baugleich mit einem Feroti-irgendwas, welcher normalerweise 50 kostet.


----------



## Jobal (9. August 2008)

weste ist für 9 ok, relativ günstige Verarbeitung, einfache Nähte, teilweise unsauber vernäht. Innen Netzstoff, am oberen Rücken nur Netz ohne Oberstoff, genau da wo der Camelbak drüberliegt

Paßform, für mich in L gut, Stretchmaterial nur am Kragen, sonst unelastisch.

Bei dem Preis kann man also nichts falsch machen, da lohnt sich das Waschen kaum

Gruß Jobal


----------



## smarsh (9. August 2008)

Ich war am Donnerstag Nachmittag auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit in zwei Lidl.
Im ersten gab's noch etwa 7-8 Brillen, einen Helm in Größe S/M und zwei Paar Handschuhe Größe S. Sonst alles weg. Im zweiten gab's nur noch ein Paar Handschuhe Größe S.
Für 3 sind die Handschuhe wohl sehr in Ordnung - hätte mir auch'n Paar gekauft 

Hab mir die Brille gekauft. Leider ist die so verpackt, dass man sie sich nicht richtig ansehen kann, ohne die Verpackung zu zerstören. Jetzt hab ich sie hier liegen und werd sie wohl weggeben. Passt mir überhaupt nicht. Ich finde die Gläser zu groß, ausserdem sitzt die Brille zu weit oben. Schade.
Hab von letztem Jahr ne 5-Sportbrille aus dem NP mit drei Paar Gläsern. Das Ding ist leicht und passt gut.


----------



## Tifftoff (9. August 2008)

Hat der Radcomputer überhaupt eine Höhenmessung, und was noch wichtiger ist: Eine kumulierte Höhenmessung? Oder nur ein Schreibfehler?

Mit *Höhen*- und Herzfrequenzmessung 
Einfaches Konfigurieren aller gängigen Radgrößen 
Inklusive Geschwindigkeitssensor, Halterung und Brustgurt 
Maße (Anzeigegerät): B 4 x H 6 x T 2 cm

Allgemeine Funktionen:
Uhrzeit, Stoppuhr 
Temperaturanzeige 
Automatische Abschaltfunktion 
Anzeige der Fettverbrennung 
Trainingszonenalarm 
Gesamtkalorienverbrauch

Fahrradfunktionen:
Momentangeschwindigkeit 
Geschwindigkeitsvergleich 
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit 
Höchstgeschwindigkeit 
Gesamtkilometeranzeige 
Tagesstrecke 
Fahrzeit

Herzfrequenzfunktionen:
Aktuelle Herzfrequenz 
Durchschnittliche Herzfrequenz 
Maximale Herzfrequenz 
Manuell einstellbare Herzfrequenzwerte


----------



## 4mate (9. August 2008)

smarsh schrieb:


> Hab mir die Brille gekauft. Leider ist die so verpackt, dass man sie sich nicht richtig ansehen kann, ohne die Verpackung zu zerstören. Jetzt hab ich sie hier liegen und werd sie wohl weggeben. Passt mir überhaupt nicht. Ich finde die Gläser zu groß, ausserdem sitzt die Brille zu weit oben. Schade.



Die Brille kannst Du trotzdem zurückgeben .

Das Märchen von "Öffnen der Packung verpflichtet zum Kauf" in den Läden ist 
schon seit Jahren hinfällig , da gesetzeswidrig .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rso4x4 (9. August 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> Die Brille kannst Du trotzdem zurückgeben ...



genau, das ist ja das schöne bei den discountern. hast sogar 2 monate zeit.
davon abgesehn, die brille ist doof verpack und schaut mit dem schaumstoffrahmen seltsam aus (den braucht man halt, wen man statt der bügel das brillenband ranmacht... oder bei staub u.ä.), aber der ist ausclickbar... ich find die brille gar ned übel... ich behalte sie.


----------



## loefchen (9. August 2008)

Wollte grad nen Helm kaufen...3 Filialen, keine Helme mehr seit Do...*******


----------



## astral67 (9. August 2008)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> Hat der Radcomputer überhaupt eine Höhenmessung, und was noch wichtiger ist: Eine kumulierte Höhenmessung? Oder nur ein Schreibfehler?
> 
> Mit *Höhen*- und Herzfrequenzmessung
> Einfaches Konfigurieren aller gängigen Radgrößen
> ...



Ja, Höhenmessung hat er definitiv!
Er hat eine Anzeige der aktuellen Höhe und er kumuliert Bergan- und Bergabfahrt jeweils pro Trip. Das heisst, diese Werte sind nach Rücksetzen des Trips wieder Null. Das gilt ebenso für HR-Daten des Trips (Average/Max./Aktuell)
Die Starthöhe muss für eine korrekte Anzeige vorgegeben werden, sonst nimmt er eine dem Luftdruck entsprechende Höhe an. Es können drei unterschiedliche Starthöhen (in Meter, z.B. Heim, etc.) programmiert werden. Allerdings macht er die Kumulierung auch ohne dass die Starthöhe definiert wurde.

Zur Genauigkeit: Bei einer Test(rund-)tour heute früh durch die Haard von 34km in 1h40min hat der Computer von meiner Haustür zurück zu derselben Bergan 370m gezählt und Bergab 390m, obwohl es in Summe ja eigentlich Null sein sollte.

Ich bitte von der Auswertung meines Fitnessstatus abzusehen 

Die Herzfrequenzmessung hat durchgehend und ohne Unterbrechung funktioniert. Testweise hab ich mich mal etwas vom Bike wegbewegt. Die Angabe der Reichweite von einem Meter ist schon vorsichtig. Es war auch fast ein halber Meter mehr möglich. Achtung: Die HR-Messung funzt nur, wenn das Gerät in der Halterung ist!
Edit: Der Brustgurt liess sich bequem einstellen ohne zu verrutschen oder zu drücken /Edit

Mein Fazit (ohne praktische Kenntnis teuerer Systeme): Für das Geld durchaus empfehlenswert. Wer mehr Präzision benötigt, sollte die bekannten Verdächtigen testen. Für mich ist das Gerät hinreichend genau, ich werde den Computer auf jeden Fall behalten.

Jens


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (9. August 2008)

Falls jemand noch eine Brille haben sollte, die er los werden möchte kann sich bei mir melden!


----------



## DrStrangelove (9. August 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> Die Brille kannst Du trotzdem zurückgeben .
> 
> Das Märchen von "Öffnen der Packung verpflichtet zum Kauf" in den Läden ist
> schon seit Jahren hinfällig , da gesetzeswidrig .



Moment mal, er hat die Brille doch schon gekauft. Dann ist der Umtausch, sofern es nicht die Ausübung eines Widerrufsrechtes im Rahmen eines Fernabsatzvertrages ist, nur auf Kulanz des Verkäufers möglich.

Was meinst du denn mit gesetzeswidrig? Habe ich irgendwas verpasst?


----------



## 4mate (9. August 2008)

DrStrangelove schrieb:


> Moment mal, er hat die Brille doch schon gekauft. Dann ist der Umtausch, sofern es nicht die Ausübung eines Widerrufsrechtes im Rahmen eines Fernabsatzvertrages ist, nur auf Kulanz des Verkäufers möglich.


Habe selbst bereits mehrmals bei Discountern gekaufte  Artikel (Verpackung  geöffnet) ohne irgendwelche Anstände zurückgegeben und den Kaufpreis erstattet bekommen .



DrStrangelove schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn mit gesetzeswidrig? Habe ich irgendwas verpasst?


Ja  .

http://www.mein-anwalt.in/Rechtslexikon:Artikel_3


----------



## DrStrangelove (9. August 2008)

Hier hat er die Brille doch schon längst gekauft, in dem Urteil auf das du verweist geht es darum, ob ein Kaufvertrag durch das Aufreißen der Packung überhaupt erstmal zustande kommt, was nicht der Fall ist (und spätestens seit dieser "Lexikon der Rechtsirrtümer"-Serie hinlänglich bekannt sein dürfte ).

Das sind zwei völlig andere Konstellationen, da hier der Kaufvertrag schon längst vorliegt.

Du hast also keinen rechtlichen Anspruch auf einen Umtausch, dieser ist immer eine freiwiliige Leistung des Verkäufers sofern die Sache nicht mangelhaft ist. Egal ob die Packung geöffnet wurde oder nicht, um es also mit deinen Worten zu sagen: Die Verweigerung des Umtausches einer bereits geöffneten Ware ist nicht "gesetzeswidrig". Auf einem anderen Blatt steht nunmal, ob es einfach Übung des jeweligen Betriebes ist um die Kunden an sich zu binden.


----------



## Ghostwheel (9. August 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> Wollte grad nen Helm kaufen...3 Filialen, keine Helme mehr seit Do...*******



Eigentlich müßte Aldi bald wieder mit Bikeklamotten dran sein, da gibt es auch wieder billige Helme.


----------



## Whiteeagle (9. August 2008)

damals hatte lidl schon die brille im angebot und jemand hier ausm forum war so nett mir die zu kaufen / schicken gegen bezahlung, da sie in osnabrück nicht verfügbar war.
nun war sie hier und ich habe mir gleich noch mal 3 stück geholt, finde die brille super, für mich reicht die bestens!

hatte auch erst überlegt den radel computer zu kaufen, aber da ich ein hac4 nutze, hab ichs nicht getan.

noch die satelltasche/rucksack mitgenohmen, der rest war uninterssant für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michahi (10. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich hatte die Langarm Trikots Probiert und fand die Ärmel sehr eng.


----------



## apoptygma (10. August 2008)

michahi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hatte die Langarm Trikots Probiert und fand die Ärmel sehr eng.



Da gings mir als Mädel genau umgekehrt, das Frauen S Trikot lang schlabbert gar seltsam an mir rum 

Na ja, soll eh nur schonmal für "drunter" sein


----------



## Novagen (10. August 2008)

Hat einer von euch die Jacke nun mal getestet?
Ist sie Atmungsaktiv oder nur ein Plastiksack?


----------



## AntaresH (10. August 2008)

Hallo

da musst noch ein paar Tage warten...bei dem Wetter fahre ich kurz


----------



## Honigblume (10. August 2008)

Hab mir dann doch die Handschuhe gekauft... und den Computer nachdem mich mein Liebster darauf aufmerksam machte daß der auch HM misst.


----------



## smarsh (10. August 2008)

Und was sagst zu den Handschuhen? Ich fand die fÃ¼r den Preis auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert... leider gab's ja hier nur noch S. 

Edith sagt: *Ãbrigens gibt's ab morgen wieder ne Brille (4,99â¬), sogar mit 4 Paar GlÃ¤sern.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (11. August 2008)

Passen tun sie schon gut, nur schlafen mir auch mit den Handschuhen an der rechten Hand Ring- und kl. Finger ein.


----------



## michahi (11. August 2008)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Passen tun sie schon gut, nur schlafen mir auch mit den Handschuhen an der rechten Hand Ring- und kl. Finger ein.



Hallo,

hast du es schon mit Ergon Griffen Probiert.


----------



## Janus1972 (11. August 2008)

Jacke und weste sind super. wir waren übers WE in winterberg. wetter war nicht das beste ich hatte mir am Do die weste gekauft ein kumpel weste und brille und einer die jacke. wir sind alles super zufrieden gewesen. klar der stoff transportiert die nässe nicht so gut nach aussen wie ne gore ode vaude, aber es hat definitiv gereicht. und für 9,00 konnte man nichts verkehrt machen.


----------



## manni62 (11. August 2008)

Ab heute gibt es bei Lidl Laufklamotten. Die Laufshirts sind auch bestens zum Biken geeignet. Habe mir heute einen Satz mal zugelegt und heute Abend mal bei ner kleinen Runde getestet. 

So long,
manni


----------



## Honigblume (11. August 2008)

michahi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hast du es schon mit Ergon Griffen Probiert.



Ja, habe ich. Hab die ausgetauscht, kam nicht wirklich damit zurecht, hab wohl noch zu kleine Hände für diese Griffe. Außerdem hab ich beim bergab fahren im Gelände kein sicheres Gefühl am Griff gehabt. Von daher nehm ich zur Zeit die eingeschlafenen Finger in Kauf, bis ich entsprechendes Material finde.


----------



## loefchen (11. August 2008)

manni62 schrieb:


> Ab heute gibt es bei Lidl Laufklamotten. Die Laufshirts sind auch bestens zum Biken geeignet. Habe mir heute einen Satz mal zugelegt und heute Abend mal bei ner kleinen Runde getestet.


Werd wohl morgen auch mal hingehen. Ich persönlich trage Laufklamotten lieber als Radtrikots, da sieht man den Speck nicht so


----------



## loefchen (11. August 2008)

Also online sehen die Shirts und die Laufjacke nichtmal übel aus...


----------



## Janus1972 (11. August 2008)

die weste zum bike ist cool. jacke sieht auch klasse aus


----------



## manni62 (11. August 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> Werd wohl morgen auch mal hingehen. Ich persönlich trage Laufklamotten lieber als Radtrikots, da sieht man den Speck nicht so



Recht haste..............


----------



## manni62 (11. August 2008)

loefchen schrieb:


> Also online sehen die Shirts und die Laufjacke nichtmal übel aus...



Sind sie auch nicht. Top Material und gute Verarbeitung und das ganze für 7,99 pro Shirt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AntaresH (12. August 2008)

so heute früh konnte ich bei Regen die Radjacke testen und bin zufrieden....kein Regen ist durch gekommen....und der Sitz war auch sehr gut....für das Geld empfehlenswert!


----------



## Novagen (13. August 2008)

Also ich hab mir gestern nun auch mal testweise das lange Trikot, die Jacke und die Brille geholt. Mal schaun was der Praxistest dann spricht.
Bei dem Geld machst ja nicht wirklich was kaputt.


----------



## loefchen (13. August 2008)

Hab heute mal eine Laufjacke anprobiert. Fühle sich nicht sooo gut an vom Material her und hab se deshalb nicht gekauft. Trikots waren leider keine mehr da...

Aber neulich habe ich ein ganz gutes Schnäppchen gemacht bei Selgros (Fegro...): Adidas-Fußball-Trikot in schwarz für EUR 10,- + Steuer...das ist gut und hat die selbe Materialbeschaffenheit wie mein Adidas Lauftrikot (Response ClimaLite) für EUR 18,- im SSV...


----------



## relaxo_ (14. August 2008)

ich hab mir die brille mit 4 gläsern für 5 euro geholt, des sind ja paar verschiedene modelle, hab halt durchprobiert - die kann man so aus der packung nehmen dass nichts kaputt geht - und schlussendlich ein mit echt gut passendes modell gefunden. bikebrillen sind bei mir eh eher verschleissteile


----------



## smarsh (14. August 2008)

relaxo_ schrieb:


> bikebrillen sind bei mir eh eher verschleissteile




Bei mir auch. Die aus'm Lidl hab ich erst gestern im Gestrüpp verloren ... zwar wieder gefunden, aber ich wäre fast drüber weg gefahren. Von daher will ich da keine Unsummen investieren.
Und die "Lauf"brille gefällt mir viel besser als die "Bike"brille


----------



## Novagen (16. August 2008)

Die Jacke und die Bikebrille hab ich jetzt mal über einige km und Steigen getestet. Zur Brille "Puk die Stubenfliege" ist ganz ok, da ich endlich mal durch den Schaumstoff keinen Schweiss in den Augen hatte.
Die Jacke hält zwar den Wind ab, aber wenn man sie danach auszieht trieft die Feuchtigkeit nur so aus ihr raus, aber was erwartet man schon für das Geld. Ihren Zweck haben beide Teile erfüllt...


----------



## BiNo (17. August 2008)

Hallo astral67

Ich habe mir auch diesen Fahrradcomputer gekauft und bin für das Geld echt zufrieden. Nur eines, ich vermisse bzw finde nicht die Anzeige Fettverbrennung und Kalorienverbrauch, kannst du mir weiter helfen. In der Anleitung stehen nur die symbole für diese funktionen aber nicht wo sie sind.

mfg


----------



## astral67 (17. August 2008)

Nein, leider nicht.
In der Anleitung steht, dass das ein Feature der Stoppfunktion ist. Soll dann für jede gespeicherte Runde abrufbar sein. Wäre nett, wenn da jemand seine Erfahrung mit posten würde.

Gruss,
Jens


----------



## BiNo (18. August 2008)

Hallo

Habe es heute getestet auf dem weg zum Garten, Stoppuhr eingeschaltet und ab zum Garten, als ich dann die Stoppuhr angehalten hatte, wurden mir alle Werte im Intervall angezeigt darunter auch Kalorienverbrauch und die Fettverbrennung. Kann man auch nachträglich jederzeit abrufen

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --feliiqz-- (20. August 2008)

ich hab mir auch die lange hose gekauft un bisher keine mängel xD


----------



## Novagen (20. August 2008)

Die lange Hose war der einzigste Artikel, der bei uns Restlos ausverkauft war 
Man kann eben nicht immer alles haben


----------



## loefchen (22. August 2008)

So: Am Montag hat der Penny Helme im Angebot (Speq Sportivo Pro X) für EUR 12,99, Stiftung Warentest GUT (2,1), sowie einen Computer und ein paar Trainingsklamotten.


----------



## Tortomat (25. August 2008)

Ab dem 1.9 gibt es beim Aldi auch wieder Klamotten


----------



## loefchen (25. August 2008)

Also ich hab nen Helm bei Penny geholt für die Freundin, für mich wäre er etwas zu klein. Soweit macht er keinen schlechten Eindruck und war für EUR 12,99 ja sogar fast ein Schnäppchen


----------



## Rockfrog (25. August 2008)

Novagen schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch die Jacke nun mal getestet?
> Ist sie Atmungsaktiv oder nur ein Plastiksack?



Ich hatte mir die vor einem Jahr gekauft. Definitiv Plastiksack, aber immerhin wasserdicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Novagen (25. August 2008)

Rockfrog schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir die vor einem Jahr gekauft. Definitiv Plastiksack, aber immerhin wasserdicht.




Hab`s mittlerweile auch gemerkt, wie der Wasserfall aus ihr läuft wenn man Sie nach längerem auszieht.


----------

